# Lone male rat looking for a buddy :)



## batty_rat (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have been looking for a friend for my current rat (aged 1.5 years and castrated) who lost both his best mates within 6 months of each other, Ashes was the last one to pass a few months back. I have looked on every forum, and every adoption website, and sent out so many emails to so many peole I have lost count. 

Fargo is finding life alone VERY hard right now. I am looking for an older rat preferably Fargo's age or older. He is a very friendly guy and gets so much attention. He lives in a three tiered cage all on his own, and would love some company. I can only take on one rat, which has been a major probelm, as rescue rats are only allowed to go away in pairs, which is why I cannot find him a friend. 

I live in Stirling, Scotland and there doesn't seem to be any suitable male rats needing homes in the surrounding cities, they are all under one year old.

Fargo is super friendly, and has had experince of being introduced to other rats very sucessfully, he gets free range time everyday (sometimes all day if one of us are at home) and plenty of and cuddles 

If anyone could help me find a friend for him, it would be greatley appreciated because I can't bare the thought of him living the rest of his life alone


----------



## pb4 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,

I know you said you couldn't take on more than one but I guess if you could, it would mean that when you loose one again you wouldn't be in the same situation (one left), at least not straight away?

I have found that having 2-4 is the best number to have, so there is never one left on its own. I didn't find the cost, space needed and cleaning that much different for 4 than with 2.

Hope you find a friend or two for him soon 

Pauline


----------



## batty_rat (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Pauline, 

If push did come to shove, then I would rehome a pair of older rats, if there was no other choice. But all the older rats that need homes seem to be too far to rehome  We don't plan on keeping rats for a while after Fargo passes, that is why we would like an older rat/rats. So getting younger rats isn't really an option. But for now I will settle for two rats, if it means that Fargo can have a friend. As the chances of finding a lone older male is pretty slim right now.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

any use ?
Fancy Rats • View topic - 2 girls, 7 months, Dundee


----------



## batty_rat (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks but im afarid not, as we are looking for a male rat that's older than 1 year. But they do sound lovely, if the circumstances were right then, I'd snap those two lovely sounding girls up. 

Grrr, got exams coming up as well so I'm going to postpone the rat hunting off till mid may, as we want the intros to go smoothly, and with exams we'd be super stressed, which isn't good when your introducing rats  But after exams, we will have all the time for rats


----------

